# The #1 song on your birthday



## IcySapphire (Jan 28, 2009)

Ever wanted to know what the #1 song was on your birthday? Here's one way to find out:

1. Go here

2. Look up your birth month and day

3. Post here with the song that is listed for your birth year (and a video of the song, if you wish)

Mine was "St. Elmo's Fire" (Man in Motion)-- video here


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, you share my mom's birthday. D:

the #1 song on my birthday was "save the best for last" by vanessa williams, apparently.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 28, 2009)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston

yeah no.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 28, 2009)

Retsu said:


> I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
> 
> yeah no.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 28, 2009)

Same song? Awesome.


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 28, 2009)

"Informer" by Snow. I don't think I had heard it before today. It's okay I guess... Not something I'll ever listen to again probably.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 28, 2009)

Straight Up - Paula Abdul

Just looking at the name, I didn't think it was anything I knew, but listening to the YouTube I was like, "Oh, yeah, I know _this_." Oh, 80's music.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 28, 2009)

Retsu said:


> Same song? Awesome.


Well, we _are_ just two days apart.

Too bad it's a shitty song.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2009)

"Baby Got Back" by Sir Mix-a-Lot.

>:|


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 28, 2009)

^ XDDD

Mine's "Listen to Your Heart" by Roxette, which I've never heard of (at least I don't think I have). Huh.

Aww, and my best friends' is "Another Day in Paradise" by Phil Collins. I'm so jealous ;;


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 28, 2009)

_Hero_ by Mariah Carey


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 28, 2009)

1989 ... "Hangin' Tough" by New Kids on the Block

who the fuck are these fuckers.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> the #1 song on my birthday was "save the best for last" by vanessa williams, apparently.


Same here. =3


----------



## Flareth (Jan 28, 2009)

1993 ... "I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)" by Meat Loaf


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Justify My Love by Madonna

We need such charts for other countries.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 28, 2009)

May 30, 1995 Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman

Bah, it's sounds terrible.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> May 30, 1995 Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman
> 
> Bah, it's sounds terrible.


Hey, I kinda liked that song as a kid.


----------



## Minish (Jan 28, 2009)

*Informer* - _Snow_.

:D?


----------



## Jetx (Jan 28, 2009)

"Bump N' Grind" by R. Kelly

:|


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Retsu said:


> I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
> 
> yeah no.


Holy shite.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 28, 2009)

I kissed a girl by Katie Perry - http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneInHistory/08/0813.htm

Eugh. No thanks.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 28, 2009)

this further proves I was born in a crap year.

LOOK AT THESE 11THS OF MARCH

1965 ... "Eight Days a Week" by The Beatles
1970 ... "Bridge Over Troubled Water" by Simon & Garfunkel
1980 ... "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" by Queen
1983 ... "Billie Jean" by Michael Jackson
1984 ... "Jump" by Van Halen
1985 ... "Can't Fight This Feeling" by REO Speedwagon
1988 ... "Never Gonna Give You Up" by Rick Astley


however on my /actual/ birthday was:
1992 ... "To Be with You" by Mr. Big


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 28, 2009)

Umbrella by someone I couldn't give a toss about. *Rihanna*


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 28, 2009)

Here Comes the Hotstepper by Ini Kamoze.
?


----------



## spaekle (Jan 28, 2009)

November 13, 1991 - "Cream" by Prince & the N.P.G.

LOL

Edit: 1891 - "Turkey in the Straw" by Billy Golden


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2009)

"I'll Make Love to You" by Boyz II Men

o.o


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolty said:


> this further proves I was born in a crap year.
> 
> LOOK AT THESE 11THS OF MARCH
> 
> ...


These are good.

LOL at Astley though.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 29, 2009)

Flareth said:


> 1993 ... "I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)" by Meat Loaf


_Luuuuuckyyyy~_

(Sssh I've been listening to Bat out of Hell far too much recently)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 29, 2009)

No metal for my birthday for ANY year!


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 31, 2009)

"Justify My Love" by Madonna.

Color me shitless.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 31, 2009)

"A Whole New World (Aladdin's Theme)" by Peabo Bryson & Regina Belle
ROFL


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 31, 2009)

1993 ... "I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)" by Meat Loaf
o.o 
What.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jan 31, 2009)

"I Swear" by All-4-One

What the hell is that?



Celestial Blade said:


> No metal for my birthday for ANY year!


Nobody likes metal? :(


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 1, 2009)

"I Swear" by All-4-One ... *looks it up on YouTube* Darn it.

Orange Aipom you have an awesome birth date xD And we even joined/rejoined TCoD around the same time too! :)


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 1, 2009)

I kissed a girl by Katie Perry - http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneI...ry/08/0813.htm


----------



## Retsu (Feb 1, 2009)

You already posted, and you're still doing it incorrectly. Unless you were born this year.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 2, 2009)

November 19, for every year I was alive.

2008 ... "Live Your Life" by T.I. featuring Rihanna
2007 ... "Kiss Kiss" by Chris Brown featuring T-Pain
2006 ... "My Love" by Justin Timberlake featuring T.I.
2005 ... "Gold Digger" by Kanye West featuring Jamie Foxx
2004 ... "My Boo" by Usher and Alicia Keys
2003 ... "Baby Boy" by Beyoncé featuring Sean Paul
2002 ... "Lose Yourself" by Eminem
2001 ... "Family Affair" by Mary J. Blige
2000 ... "Independent Women Part I" by Destiny's Child
1999 ... "Smooth" by Santana featuring Rob Thomas
1998 ... "Doo Wop (That Thing)" by Lauryn Hill
1997 ... "Something About the Way You Look Tonight/ Candle in the Wind 1997" by Elton John
1996 ... "No Diggity" by BLACKstreet featuring Dr. Dre
1995 ... "Exhale (Shoop Shoop)" by Whitney Houston
1994 ... "I'll Make Love to You" by Boyz II Men
1993 ... "I'd Do Anything for Love (But I Won't Do That)" by Meat Loaf
1992 ... "How Do You Talk to an Angel" by The Heights
1991 ... "When a Man Loves a Woman" by Michael Bolton


----------



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

"The Sign" by Ace of Base

Never heard of it. ovo;


----------



## Retsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Ace of Base is fucking awesome.


----------



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

Then I shall check them out. -w-


----------



## Meririn (Feb 18, 2009)

Someday by Mariah Carey. =( My boyfriend's is Black Velvet by Alannah Myles, which sucks because that song is good and suits him, but mine is blah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Dreamlover by Mariah Carey.
I don't like Mariah Carey.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2009)

1994 ... "I'll Make Love to You" by Boyz II Men

no thanks


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 26, 2009)

"Fantasy" by Mariah Carey

I checked out my friend's, who's born 5 days after me, birthday. Same song.

Lol my sister also has Mariah Carey.


----------

